# 92 Sentra Automatic won't shift past 1st gear



## reex01 (Jan 23, 2005)

My 1992 Sentra Automatic will no longer shift beyond 1st gear. It will run in 1st and reverse, but only goes to first gear when in drive 2nd or 3rd. Is there anything I should check before deciding it needs a new transmission?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

reex01 said:


> My 1992 Sentra Automatic will no longer shift beyond 1st gear. It will run in 1st and reverse, but only goes to first gear when in drive 2nd or 3rd. Is there anything I should check before deciding it needs a new transmission?


Not a new tranny. It's the governor gear. do a search and you will find some info about it in the ga16de section. It's a part of the tranny but is actually not that hard to fix just have to get the part and install it.

Mitch


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Governor gear is correct. Nissan used a plastic unit, with age, the thing wears out. They replace it with a brass unit I believe, it was a TSB years ago. 
Chris 92 classic


----------

